# Seeking Recommendations for CD Bookshelf



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I am "guessing" I have approximately 400-500 CD's. I am looking for a bookshelf to keep them organized. I am looking for functionality over "looks".

I was reading a review online about a bookshelf that I was looking at and the reviewer was describing how that particular bookshelf would be difficult for the average person to put together. It was wood and very attractive but I would not want one that was so difficult to put together. He, apparently, was experienced in those things so he was able to get his put together.

Thanks. :tiphat:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Promise I am not being rude, but don't you have Ikea in the States? Apparently there's one in Memphis, which might be your closest?

Three Gnedby units would be enough....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lots under "CD shelf storage" on Amazon. I'm using old Ikea bookshelves, the ones with adjustable shelf heights. "Billy" I think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2019)

I had some CD shelves but got rid of them. The shelves were ugly and CDs in their plastic cases are ugly, IMO. And they are so peculiar in size they can't really be used for anything else. I ended up using ordinary book shelves, which generally are deep enough to have to rows of CDs, one behind the other, meaning less wall space taken up. The less I see of them the better. (Now I'm in the process of copying them all to hard discs, which take up very little space.)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Try this site. They come assembled + free shp. https://hillwoodshed.com/

The solid oak racks are getting quite expensive. I bought two of the 500 capacity dowel racks for under 200 dollars several years ago but now they cost 300. You might want to check some local thrift shops and pick up something for 25-30 bucks.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

IKEA. CD shelfs sandwiched between bookshelves. I think it's called Billy. The glass doors and dark veneer make it look at classy as IKEA can get.

BTW, everything is screwed together and screwed to the wall. Earthquake territory here.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^ Those bits in the middle are the Gnedby I suggested above


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Additional choices: https://www.homedepot.com/pep/Prepac-Cherry-and-Black-Double-Width-Wall-Storage-CMA-0640/203055209?mtc=Shopping-BA-F_Test-G-Multi-Multi-NA-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-MROMI2_PHO&cm_mmc=Shopping-BA-F_Test-G-Multi-Multi-NA-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-MROMI2_PHO-71700000057568102-58700005331200714-92700047416947308&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=Cj0KCQjw6eTtBRDdARIsANZWjYamNyN3IFY_oyG36siuP3aD2aexun8vZgYbEqjWWExvybV4MZfDFO8aAjQvEALw_wcB


----------

